# نجاح لطاقة الماء-تجربة ناجحة



## memo_engineer (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء
القد صنعت مولد لغاز الهيدروكسي وكذلك مولد للهيدروجين فقط ويولد من الماء وبكلف زهيدة ووجدت طريقة للسيطرة على الاحتراق للهيدروكسي والاستفادة منه للافران والحمامات التركية وابحث الان لممول للانتاج الواسع وتسويق الفكرة وانا جاد وانا من العراق من الموصل ومستعد للعمل في سوريا على التطوير مساعدة


----------



## mm1974 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز انا المهندس مهند السلامي من النجف مهتم جدا بالطاقة المتجددة ارجو التواصل معي على اميلي mohand_razaq***********n


----------



## علي عراقي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

لسلام عليكم اخي العزيز ديربالك من النفجار انت ومن معك في الحمام ان غاز الهيدروجين يشتعل وينفجر في اي لحضة


----------



## احمد قوجاق (24 نوفمبر 2007)

اختراع رائع و مميز ارجو ان تجد من يهتم بجهودك


----------



## abu atta (28 مايو 2008)

سلام يا اخى 
اخخخخخخخخخ على هيك شغلة حاكم مفيش وقود بغزة والسيارات بستخدم زيت الطهى (مباشرة )كوقود وهو ما يعرف بالوقود الاخضر بعد معالجتة طبعا 
كل التحية وربنا يوفقك


----------



## قناص غزة (29 مايو 2008)

الاخ ابو عطا والله اتعبنا من رائحة زيت القلى ولكن شو بدنا نسوى ان شاء الله بس نخلص من الازمة اللى البلد فيها بعدين باعمل الموضوع انت تعرف هالايام اللى بيعمل اشى بيلاقوة مرمى نب المستوطنة تانى يوم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم

أتمنى أن نجد من يفتح مجال الدعم في هذا المجال واتمنى ممن يمكنهم تقديم شيء ان يتواصلو مع الاخ

عبر بريده الخاص

بالتوفيق


----------



## ابو عمر البغدادي (30 مايو 2008)

اللهم افتح على اخونا ميمو العراقي والله هذا هو الحس العربي العراقي الاصيل و ليعلم العالم انه في العراق العلم لن ينتهي 
ولهذا العرب ملتهين بنزواتهم و شهواتهم حسوا يا عرب و اعتمدوا على انفسكم و لا تكونوا اداة بيد اليهود و اسرائيل و امؤيكا و لهذا تلاحظ الخليج ليس فيهم اي حالة اختراع و سوف يموتون اذا انقطعت عنهم المساعدات اليهودية و الامريكية
الله اكبر تبقى شامخة رغم انوف المجوس و اليهود و الامريكان 
الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر


----------



## kaldon (4 يونيو 2008)

يرجى المراسلة على ال***** san77ram***********


----------



## ahmad har (4 يونيو 2008)

الله يوفقك اخي العزيز 
ويرفع الاحتلال عن العراق وعن غزة الابية


----------



## gasem333 (14 يونيو 2008)

memo_engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم زملائي الاعزاء
> القد صنعت مولد لغاز الهيدروكسي وكذلك مولد للهيدروجين فقط ويولد من الماء وبكلف زهيدة ووجدت طريقة للسيطرة على الاحتراق للهيدروكسي والاستفادة منه للافران والحمامات التركية وابحث الان لممول للانتاج الواسع وتسويق الفكرة وانا جاد وانا من العراق من الموصل ومستعد للعمل في سوريا على التطوير مساعدة


السلام عليكم 
انا من الاردن وممكن اتعاون معك اخي وامولك لانه انا مهتم بهيك مواضيع لان البترول صار عندنا اسعاره لاتطاق .. فممكن ينجح مشروعك باي دوله عربيه وانا منتظر منك جواب
وشكرا
وعنواني على ****** gasem333


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا من حلب سوريا وعندي معمل ميكانيك خراطة وتسوية وكهرباء ومستعد للمساعدة يرجى الاتصال معي على ال***** n_akili*************


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز انا المهندس علي من العراق مسؤول مختبرات الطاقة الهيدروجينيه لدى شركة (POWER DRAFT) مستعد لتقديم اي دعم تحتاج له لتطوير فكرتك.... يرجى المراسله على البريد الالكتروني الخاص (ahm_ac) على متصفح اليا هو ....مع الشكر الجزيل لهذا الموقع الراقي.


----------



## ammar2005 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي لعملك المبدع ارجو التواصل للتعاون والحمد لله التمويل موجود(******
ammar_ameen2003


----------



## mkalash (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

انا محمد من العراق /بغداد 

كم تحتاج ؟
وشنو تنوي تسوي مولدة كهرباء هي افضل مشروع هسه شنو رايك ؟
تحياتي


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز اي مساعد ة تحتاج انا ممكن اساعدك 
[email protected]


----------



## محمد خضير عباس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ------------------------


----------

